# Gunners Birthday Dinner! :)



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

This is what he did the majority of the day.










Then he got this for dinner  and a big steak 




















































Certainly couldn't leave the other guys out so Mikey got a deer back piece. Sprocket got something yummy too but I didn't get any good pictures of it.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday Gunner! Many more to come! What kind of fish is that?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Happy Birthday Gunner! Many more to come! What kind of fish is that?


Its the head to a sturgeon that I caught.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Sprocket said:


> Its the head to a sturgeon that I caught.


Nice! What kind of fish can I feed that I can catch? Catfish? Bluegill?


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Gunner! And I can't help but notice how nice and white Mikey's teeth are


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Nice! What kind of fish can I feed that I can catch? Catfish? Bluegill?


I would feed any fish. Not all have great nutritional qualities but they are fun for a treat 



DeekenDog said:


> Happy Birthday Gunner! And I can't help but notice how nice and white Mikey's teeth are


Yeah not bad for 9 years old! He has always had pretty good teeth and the RMBs made them even better!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Aww! Happy birthday! He looks like he had a great day. I love the first pic of him in the "ray of death". :tongue:

Man! Sturgeon are ugly, huh? I caught one once and they tried to make me kiss it!! 

Not to get all Debbie Downer, but aren't sturgeon carries for the salmon poisoning organism?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Aww! Happy birthday! He looks like he had a great day. I love the first pic of him in the "ray of death". :tongue:
> 
> Man! Sturgeon are ugly, huh? I caught one once and they tried to make me kiss it!!
> 
> Not to get all Debbie Downer, but aren't sturgeon carries for the salmon poisoning organism?


Probably yeah. 

I think sturgeon are pretty!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Sprocket said:


> I think sturgeon are pretty!


Blech! You crazy! At least you got handsome Gunner in there to counteract the ugly sturgeon.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice. Wish my dogs would eat fish heads. Happy birthday Gunner!


----------

